# Stoping rain leak issues on vent stack with 2 90's?



## Security101 (Aug 11, 2008)

Hey folks,

I have two 3" vent pipes on our house that apparently the original homeowner (GC) decided he didn't need to use adhesive to secure his drain work (we have replaced most of the interior drain and vent pipe after years of leaks for previous owners)

Here's the issue, these pipes are in the exterior wall and just so happen to be located behind an intersection of an interior wall, and will involve some serious re construction to access, and we aren't prepared to do that - at this time.

Here's the question, can I install two 90's on the top of the vent to basically have the "rain hole" pointing down instead of up? Will this cause any problems with venting? It doesn't seem like it would...

Until we can get into it, we would like to stop the leaks and carpenter ants (we know the damage we'll need to repair is extensive by the examination from down below:sad

Thanks
Jim


----------



## protechplumbing (Oct 10, 2008)

Mechanically, no problem.

Esthetically, sanford and son.

It would also make snaking and/or jetting interesting if that was ever needed. The verdict, hackery.


----------



## Security101 (Aug 11, 2008)

I can appreciate that :thumbup:...

I would just probably press fit them anyway (for your noted reasons) - why not - none of the old stuff's glued :no:

But seriously, I would glue the nipple to the 90's but leave the joint to the vent dry (would still keep the H2O out but would be removable if needed)

Jim


----------



## protechplumbing (Oct 10, 2008)

I see no major issues with that as long as it truly is temporary.


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

*Not code*

Vents can't return down !


----------



## Security101 (Aug 11, 2008)

That was one of my other concerns, do you happen to know what the issue is with that? thanks...

Are there any covers that are acceptable or some other approved method to just deflect rain/snow?

Even though they would be temporary, don't want any issues either!

Jim


----------



## protechplumbing (Oct 10, 2008)

That why I said TEMP is ok.


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

I,m not Your local inspector. We all do what We have to in Life. I would make it right before selling Your home


----------



## protechplumbing (Oct 10, 2008)

Honestly, I you don't notice a u shaped pipe on the roof when you buy the place you deserve to be stuck with it. It's just plain obvious something has been rigged.


----------



## Security101 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys!

Actually we aren't selling, the problem is both vents happen to be in the exterior wall and located squarely behind intersecting walls. I have tried to pull the pipes up but their seriously stuck. From the basement I can see the loose connections and the water marks and wall damage, but their not accessable there (couple 90's getting up over the concrete foundation). 

To repair this I will be accessing (demo/opening) 4 rooms (both sides of the intersecting walls) in a heavy plastered environment (this home was built to withstand a direct hit from a f4 tornado - after their first was lost to twin tornadoes).

We will be replacing them, just not ready to tear out just yet :whistling, so a little "deflection" would be great!

Thanks again...
Jim


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

*A thought worth looking into*

Never heard of doing this on a vent,might work. Co's now specialize in lining
side sewer [ laterals] . Check pipe lining in Your yellow pages,get a free estimate. I'll check else where and get back to You


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

*Who, wait a minute, carp ants !!!!!! Mold???? No joke*

Home owners Insurance MAY pay for demo and new walls. I strongly suggest
You consult an INDEPENDENT insurance adjuster first!look in the in the yellow pages. He of She will write up the claim ,so Your insurance Co. Can't weasel out. Maybe the no glue,should not be mentioned. An independent Adj. will get More $$$$ And write up things YOU or a co. never would! I'm a G.C. that's licensed to plumb. I've done tons of insurance work over the Years. This is GOOD advice! Good luck! This is what insurance is for!

PS. Yesterday heard a mold sickness story. Very sick for years! Was growing mushrooms in His crawl space,took 2 years to figure this OUT! You very well could have mold and serious rot! Ridgid Micro camera will see it all with a 3/4"
hole in drywall about $200 Home depot. I have one! Check it out! Many times, We never hear how it all turns out!
Please don't forget Us!


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

*More thoughts*

The ridgid Micro explorer 30063 inspection camera will take digital  pictures
You can down load! Ohio Power tool $690.32. It would make Your damage case. You can sell it later,if You like1 I'd buy it from You at a fair price, if You keep it perfect! I would like one. 
ARE YOU SURE THE ROOF FLASHINGS ARE NOT LEAKING ?????


----------



## jayson22 (Feb 7, 2009)

Again, mechanically i don't see any issue. It probably is against code to have the vent pipe pointed down even though it's outdoors. The major issue I see is wildlife like birds using the inner offset to nest in. If they or there nest where to fall in the pipe you could be looking a major blockage in the main drain..that would be my primary concern...


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

Looks like He's gone,bet the carpenter ants aren't!


----------



## Security101 (Aug 11, 2008)

Nope, they try but I'm still bigger!



> The major issue I see is wildlife like birds using the inner offset to nest in. If they or there nest where to fall in the pipe you could be looking a major blockage in the main drain..that would be my primary concern


Maybe a little carpenter cloth over the opening would solve that...

Thanks for all the ideas guys!

Jim


----------



## bob_cntrctr (Jan 30, 2008)

Why not a chimney topper?


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 28, 2008)

Why not an AAV (studor)?


----------

